# Tell me, has anyone seen this done yet?



## aerosmith_freak (Feb 22, 2005)

I have an Antec Sonata case and I want to make it a little more exciting to look at. Lights and stuff are cool but this is going to live in my bedroom and I don't want to have to mess with the pain in the @$$ of wiring swicthes and/or relays to handle everything at once. I've painted several cars and I think I want to paint my case but I'm not sure if I want to go to all the trouble. I think I might just through some jegs or summit racing stickers on it. I am wondering about mounting the LCD to the side of the case. I have never seen it and I think it would be real handy to have the CD ROMs right there for easy access except for this freakin' door that opens the wrong way. I might take it off or maybe 're-engineer' it to open the other way. If anyone has any ideas I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

there was something posted by someone who incorporated his lcd into the side panel,with pictures of how he did it
not sure which forum i was on try some googling for it


----------



## Sarkast (Sep 12, 2004)

Yeah i've seen many cases with LCDs in the sidepanel. Also front and even the top. Peoples imagination seems to have no limits....


----------



## toxict3arz (Oct 12, 2004)

the lcd one is in the 
http://www.techsupportforums.com/showthread.php?t=6142

that one go check it out


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

in a matter of fact i did it and i posted it on here. You gota watch out on how thick your lcd is and i already ran into some trouble.

MAG makes sweet thin LCD's i got a 15" one a MAG. Make sure you lay it out very very nicely on the back of the case wall and plan what ever your about to do.

I saw someone else do it, he took a casewall made a window and mounted the screen behind the window. The first thought i got "youll get tonns of flare and stuff". 

Another issues, is the heat the LCD produces. I mounted some HDD bay coolers on the back off it.

I also ran into trouble cause the whole LCD wouldnt fit behind the case wall!!!
Cause the whole front bay was in the way.

So the final thing i did was cut out what i had measured(the screensize) cut a hole in the back of the case for the VGA cable and put the screen halfway in so like 1cm or a little les was sticking out more like 5mm and then i (Really bad idea but it works) hotglued the part of the LCD on the inside of the case to the casewall/casedoor

over all watch out and when you cut the whole thing dont do what i did just put it somewhere take a saw and cut it out make sure its somewhere soft cause i later had to wetsand and paint the whole casedoor again fun stuff :wink: 

if you need ne help ill glad to help you out with what ever you encounter


----------



## toxict3arz (Oct 12, 2004)

i have a question .... 

wat are the benefit and negatives of having your lcd inside your computer

im thinking ... overheating? more fans required? putting in cd in cd drive a uncomfortable job? looks? space saving?


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

The benefit:

everyones liek WOW thats fing insane

then when u go to lans you dont need to worry about your monitor you always got it

negatives: 

none i still have the same number of fans and i can take the whole side panel out when i want to and its liek my regular computer


----------

